
Ivanka Trump Confirmed as CES 2020 Keynote Speaker - bigmattystyles
https://variety.com/2019/digital/news/ivanka-trump-ces-2020-keynote-speaker-1203452602/
======
drallison
Another reason why skipping CES this year makes sense. What were the CES
people thinking when they booked her? What does Ivanka Trump bring to the
party?

